# Something for you s scalers to ooooooooh and aaaaahhhhh about.



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hNF78CgSzw&feature=related
pretty cool huh.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The O modelers can Ahh & OOOH.

AHHH, OOOh, Ahhhh, OOOOh


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That was impressive---thanks for sharing it! here's another I snatched off the same Youtube location: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYAacK489m8


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

We've all come to understand that, Yobmit. By the way, I noticed your comments on the S scaler site about collectors vs runners. It's a site I've been reading for a while and have mixed feelings about---definitely a strong bias towards collecting over running. Each time a York show is finished, I see complaints about how TCA membership is dwindling, the show is going downhill, people aren't buying the collector-stock and the only ones making any money are the sellers offering new items or, God forbid, items that are inexpensive and appeal to runners. One guy even offered the observation, "What good is an engine if everyone can have it?"


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Timboy, I thoroughly enjoyed those posts and Reckers and I had everyone asking who, "Timboy" was
Please do post them!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Timboy, I thoroughly enjoyed those posts and Reckers and I had everyone asking who, "Timboy" was
> Please do post them!



Yes that was before Timboy signed up here.


the thread,


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3610


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha :laugh:

I could add but won't as I have HO.
And O.
And N.
And a few G.

I have no S though.

First time I saw that as I never noticed reckers link in the thread about you before you joined here.hwell:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

There certaintly was an Oooooo there...When he almost ran the thing off the track:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Timboy's been a good addition to the family, here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Timboy said:


> :srekceR
> 
> uoy knaht! Actually, it's the S-List on Yahoo. The S-Scale List on Yahoo is a different list. It's a list for the fine-scalers. I'm not on that list for the obvious reasons. Even though there may be some aspects of my hi-rail layout that are to scale, they don't want to hear about it any more than guys on an HO forum would want to. Rather intolerant, but it is what it is, so I stay away from both. Anyhoo, as far as the S-List on Yahoo is concerned; I believe it IS made up mostly of Collector Train Guys and Wannabe Train Guys and Kit-Basher Train Guys. Not too many Builder Train Guys. Not many guys have the room that the rest of the family will let him have to do a meaningful Flyer layout that can stand the test of time. So they do what they can do and that is pretty much collecting. Everybody has space to cram more stuff into. As I mentioned, a 4X8 sheet of plywood is not nearly enough space to do much of anything on, layout-wise. But take that same amount of space and stand it up on a wall lengthwise and put shelves on it and you have a reasonable amount of space to have a good collection. I'm on the S-List because it IS a Flyer list, after-all. But expect a lot of carping after a major train show - such as York - or some major faux pas on eBay. Expect it and embrace it. I'll sometimes fan that fire just cuz I can. LOL
> 
> ...



I understand the temptation to fan that particular fire. *L* It's a peculiar fire, though. It reminds me of sitting in a rather elite yacht club and listening to the creme de la creme bemoan that fishermen are ruining yachting. They never quite define how it's being ruined or take any steps to bring it to a halt because the marina needs the income from the fishing boats to survive. I've yet to hear a clear explanation of how "runners" ruin train shows with their purchases; in like manner, I don't see how running a layout interferes with the hobby of collecting. The acceptance often seems to be one-sided: runners see collectors as part of the hobby, but hard-line collectors often denigrate runners and seem very snobbish. They're the worst advertisement TCA has for increasing it's membership.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Creativity..............*

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I can see it now. *Timboy*, bent over a bucket of his "special slurry." 
The new section, quivering in anticipation. 
And a tape recorder set up close at hand recording the *"melodies of madness"* that come from the Master!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

....singing "Happy Rails, to you....until we meet again...."


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Booooooooooo!*

Awwwwwwwwwwww. And here I was, planning on going up with one of my "Few" friends, just to meet the guys!


----------



## Sgager (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cool. Plus there's always other great train videos that pop up on the side!


----------

